# Schickes Notebook für Gentoo gesucht

## denic

Servus,

bin schon seit einigen Wochen auf der Suche nach einem Notebook,

welches mein Desktop Rechner ersetzen soll.

Habe mir schon viele Geräte angeschaut, aber bisher immer wieder

entäuscht worden.

Auf dem Book soll ausschließlich Gentoo Linux laufen.

In vielen Threads habe ich gelesen, dass bisher noch keine Centrino

Treiber für Linux existieren und auch noch nicht in Aussicht stehen.

Persönlich wichtig ist mir eine Intel CPU >2,4GHz, 15" TFT Display, 512MB

DDR Speicher und ein schlichtes dunkles Gehäuse.

Bin über einige Geräte des Herstellers Acer gestossen, besonders

das TravelMate 430Lci.

Sind eher NVIDIA oder ATI Chips zu empfehlen ?

Wie sieht der aktuelle Stand in Sachen ACPI aus ?

Wäre über Empfehlungen sehr dankbar.

----------

## denic

Kann man Notebook von IBM generell empfehlen ?

----------

## Sas

verbaut ibm nicht schon tcpa hardware?

----------

## hopfe

IBM hat klasse Notebooks, nur halt auch einen entsprechenden Preis  :Sad: .[/quote]

----------

## Fibbs

Ich habe hier einen IBM A31, der Klasse läuft. Das einzige, was nicht klappt bisher, ist das komische Winmodem, aber selbst das sollte, so habe ich gelesen, eigentlich zum Laufen zu bekommen sein.

----------

## toskala

ich würd ja ganz frech zum powerbook tendieren...

wobei ibooks auch fein sind

----------

## hulk2nd

centrinos sind unterstützt, bis auf die wlan karte. aber die kannste notfalls ja auch ersetzen.

gruesse

----------

## Inte

 *Sas wrote:*   

> verbaut ibm nicht schon tcpa hardware?

 

Yepp, IBM verbaut den Fritz-Chip. Allerdings kann er im Bios deaktiviert werden  :Laughing: 

Ich würde mein ThinkPad für keinen Preis der Welt wieder hergeben. Zwar funktioniert ACPI und WLAN noch nicht 100%ig, aber als Optimist interpretiere ich die 2.6er Kernel-News als ein sicheres Zeichen, daß im Final Release die Unterstützung implementiert sein wird. Ansonsten lief alles auf Anhieb. Sogar meine ATI Mobility lies sich zur 3D-Unterstützung überreden.

Und wer meint IBM wäre zu teuer, sollte bei Nofost (NOtebooks FOr STudends) vorbeischauen. Mein Baby war ganze 800 unter dem Listenpreis zu haben.

-=Inte=-

----------

## mikkk

Ich kann die Aspire13xx-Serie von Acer empfehlen. Auf meinem Aspire1300 läuft Gentoo ohne Probleme und mit den normalen Treibern im Kernel kriegt man eigentlich alles zum laufen (bis auf die Sonertasten für Lautstärkeregelung und sowas. Aber wer braucht das schon  :Wink: ).

Ausserdem funktioniert ACPI bei der Kiste ohne Probleme.

Allgemeine Informationen zu Notebooks und Linux gibt es bei

http://www.tuxmobil.org/

mikkk

----------

## ralph

Bevor jemand schreit, ich bin mir im klaren darüber, dass da keine Intel-CPU drin tickert, aber ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur wärmstens ein ibook empfehlen. Funktioniert alles einwandfrei, sieht gut aus, hatte eine irre Batterielaufzeit und auch wenn du eigentlich nur gentoo drauf benutzen willst, beim ibook ist schon ein OS dabei, das Spaß macht und nicht, wie wahrscheinlich bei den anderen, eins, das spontan Magengeschwüre verursacht.

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Uhhh....genialer Thread, Notebook steht bei mir auch demnächst an, natürlich möglichst Gentoo-only  :Very Happy: .

In den englischsprachigen Foren habe ich vernommen, dass VAIO-NBs Probleme machen sollen, mehr weiß ich auch noch nicht.

Wäre vielleicht eine Idee, den in den portage tree aufzunehmen, oder?

Linux Kernel for Laptops

Gruß,

Marcel

----------

## Sas

naja, ich denke mal die regel ist eigentlich, dass die books funktionieren und nicht umgekehrt. mein asus l3500d macht eigentlich auch keine probleme...

----------

## mec

ich tendiere auch eher zum powerBook oder iBook. werde mir dieses auch bald kaufen. 

andererseits würde ich sonst nur auf sony oder ibm bauen. ich habe schon gentoo auf ibm t23 und t30 mit centrino installiert. läuft alles supi. ausser wlan...

wenn du schüler, student od. so bist gibt es von ibm ausserdem noch dicke prozente! http://www.campusrabatt.de/ oder http://www.uni-stuttgart.de/notebooks/modelle/

cu

mec

----------

## hulk2nd

also ich würd mir kein powerbook kaufen. kumpel hat eins mit gentoo drauf. powermanagment funzt nicht, die airport karte funzt nicht ( und die kann man nicht tauschen! ). also wlan nur über usb stick. ausserdem sind recht viele dinge masked!

und man darf nicht vergessen das hinter ppc lang nicht so viele developer sitzen wie hinter x86.

was akkulaufzeit anbelangt, die laufzeit der apple notebooks sind echt sehr gut, aber die kannste mit centrinos überbieten. also seit centrino, besser gesagt seit pentium-m können x86 laptops echt mit ppc laptops konkurierren.

----------

## stormrider

kann das gericom x5 force empfehlen. danke des magnesiumgehäuses ist es gut stabil und die integrates laufen wunderbar.

einzig der gericom support ist der schlechteste den ich kenne.

----------

## beejay

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   verbaut ibm nicht schon tcpa hardware? 
> 
> Yepp, IBM verbaut den Fritz-Chip. Allerdings kann er im Bios deaktiviert werden 
> 
> Ich würde mein ThinkPad für keinen Preis der Welt wieder hergeben. Zwar funktioniert ACPI und WLAN noch nicht 100%ig, aber als Optimist interpretiere ich die 2.6er Kernel-News als ein sicheres Zeichen, daß im Final Release die Unterstützung implementiert sein wird. Ansonsten lief alles auf Anhieb. Sogar meine ATI Mobility lies sich zur 3D-Unterstützung überreden.
> ...

 

Ich kann mich Intes Aussage nur anschliessen. Ich bin seit einigen Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines IBM Thinkpad R40. Bin hellauf begeistert. Dass das Modem nicht funktioniert kann ich verschmerzen, da ich das Netz durch meinen Desktop-PC Route - also auch auf dem Notebook DSL nutzen kann  :Smile: . Sicherlich, IBM-Notebooks sind etwas teurer, aber man hat auch etwas davor. Die Geschichten, die ich schon über Notebooks der berühmt-berüchtigten Firma Gerricom gelesen habe, haben mich dazu bewegt lieber länger zu sparen und dann etwas sinnvolles zu kaufen.

Wer vielleicht noch eine Entscheidungshilfe braucht, der kann auch hier mal schauen, wie es mit der Linux-Unterstützung für sein Wunschmodell aussieht.

Vielleicht noch ein Rat an all die unter Euch, die sich ein Notebook zum spielen kaufen wollen: Leute, Notebooks sind nicht für diesen Zweck erfunden worden. Wer spielen will, der sollte sein Geld lieber in die Workstation schicken. Wer aber mobil sein will oder muss - und wenn auch nur aus dem Grunde um im Garten arbeiten zu können - für den ist ein Notebook empfehlenswert. Bei Wahl des entsprechenden Modells würde ich das sogar einem Desktop vorziehen.

----------

## TG

Moin,

für Gentoo und auch so kann ich Asus Notebooks nur empfehlen. Keinerlei Probleme bei Installation und Betrieb. Und preislich sind die auch in ordnung. Aber nicht nur ich bin von Asus begeistert sondern mein Vater, der auch eins von dem Hersteller hat ebenfalls.

----------

## ian!

 *TG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]für Gentoo und auch so kann ich Asus Notebooks nur empfehlen. Keinerlei Probleme bei Installation und Betrieb.[...]

 

Aha! Man hört nur so wenig von ASUS Notebooks. Genauso wundert mich, daß man hier noch nichts von Dell-Notebooks gehört hat. Laut c't sollen die Dell-Schachteln ja nicht so toll unter Linux wollen.

Wie steht es mit FSC? Die Amilo-Serie? Die sind doch auch recht günstig zu bekommen.

Mein momentaner Favorit ist das Acer 13xx. Vorallem vom preislichen.  :Wink: 

Lieber wäre mir auch ein ThinkPad. Da weiss man was man hat. Und die Geräte halten ja auch locker 5-6 Jahre. Nur der Preis...  :Crying or Very sad: 

...gibt mir jemand Kredit?  :Wink: 

Grüße,

ian!

----------

## hopfe

Mein FSC Lifebook C1010 läuft seit gut einen Jahr unter Gentoo. Die Qualität der Lifebooks ist klasse, über die Amilo Serie habe ich bisher aber auch nur gutes gehört. Wobei die GraKa zum spielen nicht geeignet ist.

----------

## ian!

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> Mein FSC Lifebook C1010 läuft seit gut einen Jahr unter Gentoo. Die Qualität der Lifebooks ist klasse, über die Amilo Serie habe ich bisher aber auch nur gutes gehört. Wobei die GraKa zum spielen nicht geeignet ist.

 

Zum Spielen - sofern man für sowas überhaupt Zeit hat - gehört ja eh', wie beejay schon sagte, ein aufgemotzter Desktop in's Haus. Was ich suche, ist ein zuverlässiges Arbeitspferd, welches einen ordentlich Prozessor (Compilezeiten) und vorallem viel RAM (habe stets viele Applikationen offen) hat. Sollte ein x86 mit >2Ghz sein (oder vergleichbare Leistung) und ab 512MB aufwärts haben. HD muss nicht überdimensioniert sein. 20 GB reichen allemal. Nicht benötigte Dateien werden dann auf den Filer Zuhause ausgelagert.

ian!

----------

## hopfe

Mein Laptop hat 1 GHZ, 640MB RAM und 20 GB Platte. Die Compilezeiten sind erträglich, wenn ich mehr zu kompilieren habe verwende ich distcc mit meiner Workstation. 

Auf der Seite hast du einen guten Überblick über alle derzeit aktuellen Modelle.

----------

## TG

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Spielen - sofern man für sowas überhaupt Zeit hat - gehört ja eh', wie beejay schon sagte, ein aufgemotzter Desktop in's Haus. Was ich suche, ist ein zuverlässiges Arbeitspferd, welches einen ordentlich Prozessor (Compilezeiten) und vorallem viel RAM (habe stets viele Applikationen offen) hat. Sollte ein x86 mit >2Ghz sein (oder vergleichbare Leistung) und ab 512MB aufwärts haben. HD muss nicht überdimensioniert sein. 20 GB reichen allemal. Nicht benötigte Dateien werden dann auf den Filer Zuhause ausgelagert.
> 
> ian!

 

oder ne schöne Zockerkonsole ala PS2 oder Gamecube oder so (nur kein Microsoft  :Very Happy: ) . :Wink: 

Das Acer, hat sich ein Arbeitskollege schonmal angeschaut, war preislich und von der Ausstattung her eigentlich recht gut, einziges Manko war glaube ich...der fehlende DVD-Brenner, dafür aber Firewire und co.!! Aber ob das Notebook für Gentoo und andere Linux-Distributionen geeignet ist, weiss ich nicht.

----------

## stormrider

auf meinem  force zocke ich die neuesten games ohne probs. ist ne nv go 32 drin die gut performt und ein mobile prozessor. die meisten notebooks mit nv haben desktop prozessoren, sowas solltest du dir nicht gönnen wenn du auch mal ohne stromlkabel unterwegs bist.

----------

## TG

Das mit dem Mobile-Prozessor ist aber sone Sache. Für die meisten würde der wohl reichen, denn ohne Strom kommt man auch 2 Std. aus und sonst hat man auch mittlerweile fast überall Strom (z.B. Flughafen oder Auto=Autoadapter, usw.).

Wenn ich mir mal überlege, was will ich mit einem Mobile-Prozessor, wenn ich eh fast nur in geschlossenen Gebäuden damit Arbeite, wo Strom ist und sonst nicht viel in freier Natur unterwegs bin, wo ich keinen Strom habe? Für mich würde sich sowas nicht unbedingt lohnen.

----------

## ian!

Was mich am meissten annervt, ist dass fast überall WinXP Home mit den Laptops gebundled wird. Himmel! Ich will diesen Mist nicht! Warum also dafür extra löhnen, wenn daß Erste was die Kiste zu sehen bekommen wird, eine Gentoo LiveCD ist?

Mensch ne...  :Rolling Eyes: 

@Beejay: Nettes Notebook hast Du dir da geshoppt! Aber was sehe ich denn da auf der Seite von IBM? "IBM empfiehlt WinXP Pro..." What the hell? Ich will ein Notebook kaufen und keine Spyware.  :Wink: 

Grüße,

ian!

----------

## Sas

 *TG wrote:*   

> Das mit dem Mobile-Prozessor ist aber sone Sache. Für die meisten würde der wohl reichen, denn ohne Strom kommt man auch 2 Std. aus und sonst hat man auch mittlerweile fast überall Strom (z.B. Flughafen oder Auto=Autoadapter, usw.).
> 
> Wenn ich mir mal überlege, was will ich mit einem Mobile-Prozessor, wenn ich eh fast nur in geschlossenen Gebäuden damit Arbeite, wo Strom ist und sonst nicht viel in freier Natur unterwegs bin, wo ich keinen Strom habe? Für mich würde sich sowas nicht unbedingt lohnen.

 das problem bei desktop cpus ist aber auch die wärmeentwicklung. dadurch werden die books wesentlich dicker und schwerer. ausserdem natürlich viel lauter. muss imo alles nicht sein.

nochma zu asus: die liefern ihre laptops ohne os aus  :Wink: 

----------

## TG

Hi,

das ist doch mal was, dann wird das Notebook zumindest nicht von Anfang an zugemüllt mit Billis Products.

@ian: Ich persönlich habe aber leider noch keinen Hersteller gesehen, der schreibt "wir empfehlen ... Linux". Der Kommerz siegt halt. :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *TG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ian: Ich persönlich habe aber leider noch keinen Hersteller gesehen, der schreibt "wir empfehlen ... Linux". Der Kommerz siegt halt.

 

Ich aber (Printwerbung). Allerdings nicht bei Notebooks. Es waren - glaube ich - Server.

ian

----------

## stormrider

pro mobile:

teste mal mit einem dektop prozzen z.b. wireless lans. wenn das ding 6 monate alt ist hast du noch für eine viertel stunde strom. und gerade mit wireless bietet es sich an mal ohne jegliche kabel zu arbeiten. ich steh drauf. ausserdem werden die dinger nicht so heiss und wegen des kleineren lüfters nicht so laut. wenn man mal jemandem was zeigen will hat man nicht 10 meter kabel im schlepptau.

----------

## denic

Bin mit meinem Thinkpad Kauf vor zwei Wochen sehr zufrieden.

Werde es allerdings doch wieder verkaufen, da ich hier im Forum erfahren habe, dass auf campusrabatt Rabattierungen bis 49 % möglich sind. 

Werde mir nun da wieder ein Thinkpad bestellen.

Diesaml allerdings ein Centrino Book. Hoffe

das in nahr Zukunft der Support von Linux

besser wird.

Wird denn bisher eingentlich schon der Chipsatz für einen flotten 

Datenrausch (UDMA) unterstützt ?

Kann man schon die Wireless Funktion nutzen ?

Ansonsten ein großes Lob an IBM und natürlich Gentoo.

Hatte keine größeren Schwierigkeiten mir meinm R40.

Grüße

Denic

----------

## thundersteele

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Centrino Notebook empfehlen. 

Ok, das mit der Wlan Karte kotzt mich auch ein bisschen an, aber ich warte halt noch.

Ansonsten ist mein 1.5 GHz P M wesentlich !!! schneller als mein 1.7 GHz P4. Vor allem was das kompilieren betrifft. 

Und auf 600 MHz runtergetaktet und Display verdunkelt habe ich kein Problem über 4 Stunden wireless zu arbeiten. Wenn ich es noch schaffen würde wie in Windows das Optische Laufwerk abzuschalten (ka. was die da genau machen) wären sogar 5-6 Stunden drin vielleicht.

----------

## logon

ehrlich gesagt noch nie probiert, und da ich kein notebook habe, auch nicht vor, aber kann man cdroms nicht auch mit hdparm abschalten?

-C     Check  the current IDE power mode status, which will always be one of unknown (drive does not sup­

              port this command), active/idle (normal operation), standby (low power mode, drive has spun down),

              or  sleeping (lowest power mode, drive is completely shut down).  The -S, -y, -Y, and -Z flags can

              be used to manipulate the IDE power modes.

man hdparm

----------

## thundersteele

Vielen Dank.

Das man die einfachsten Sachen immer übersieht. Ich probiere es gleich aus.

...

edit: Kompliziert das. Erstmal scsi emulation ausschalten. Sonst nix mit hdparm. Und leider ist mein cdrom zwar automatisch auf standby, aber nicht mit hdparm abzuschalten. Unter Windows geht es angeblich, sind wohl wieder irgendwelche versteckten Treiber. Vielleicht läuft das auch über ACPI. Ich werde mich mal erkundigen.

----------

## sepp

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wer meint IBM wäre zu teuer, sollte bei Nofost (NOtebooks FOr STudends) vorbeischauen. Mein Baby war ganze 800 unter dem Listenpreis zu haben.
> 
> -=Inte=-

 

Also ich hab mal auf die seite geschaut. aber die preise sind ja super hoch. bekommt man da auf den Endpreis nen Rabatt, oder ist der bereits reingerechnet?

----------

